# Beat this (a picture of L.A)



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

What the!!!!! Great picture!


----------



## JfromL.A (Oct 22, 2006)

damn this is one of the best ultimate views of L.A


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Dope! Yup yup!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I've seen that picture many times before but I never get tired of looking at it! *Sigh*, what a beautiful city I live in.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah!! This is really cool!!


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

i said it once and ill say it again. someone should drive down to palos verdes and finish that picture... hell if i know were to host somthing like that though...


[and befor anyone says why dont you do it, i say next time i go down there and have a better camera then the one i currently have, maybe i will]


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay! I found the Hollywood sign.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

nice panorama... but i dont see anything special in the pic...?


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Are you blind?


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

No, I am not.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

And did you scroll? You've got the ocean, the mountains, and the skyline...


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

This is a nice pic. But IMHO L.A. is not what i would call a beautiful city. It's just Hollywood glamour. There are many more beautiful cities in the US alone.


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

^^ As usual, yap yap yap there's always a few of them. I always don't understand why everyone ones to come in LA. I'll bet you even Saddam Hussein & Bin Laden has been here.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

nice picture.


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice collection, I like New York, Chicago and Hongkong but that's about it.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

D'Transporter said:


> Nice collection, I like New York and Chicago but that's about it.


Actually none of them are mine. I am not camera savy and have no idea how to take panos but when I chill with swiv he'll teach me. The Hong Kong one by canadian admiral blew me away. 
NewYorker2005 is a genious, skybean always performs at his best while snapping HK, ChicagoGeorge is a champ in chitown ( Best skyline in the country imo) and Dubai is really surprising me. 
La should connect its "downtowns" one day the skyline is really nothing to smirk at. The core downtown is very commanding and the natural landscape is a bonus but you really can't come into a site like SSC.com post a pano of LA and say beat this.. cuz it aint too difficult.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

P.S.: I really should've thrown in some San Francisco Pano's but I really haven't checked for them. I'll bet theres one out there that can hold a candle to the La one you guys got.


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

It's a bit funny that I only hate NY Girl's online personality when it comes to the subject of her talking about having an irrational hate for LA. She seems like a decent person otherwise.


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Los Angeles is young it might take a while for downtown to dense up like New York or Chicago but I still love it the way it is now. BTW, that LA panorama probably covers more than 13 miles of distance that's why it's not as dense as it looks.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

AzN8oi said:


> It's a bit funny that I only hate NY Girl's online personality when it comes to the subject of her talking about having an irrational hate for LA. She seems like a decent person otherwise.


Ha Ha.. good to know, good to know. I don't _Hate_ LA. I don't even strongly dislike La. For westcoast citys I definetly favor SF while I have only been to sf once and La multiple times, just not my cup of tea. The panorama is quite enchanting, the main skyline although not unique is generally handsome but I thought "oh how easy I'm sure this can be beat."
I almost got into this discussion with Westside and for the record.. there are quite a few things I like while there are also quite a few things I dislike. Neither significantly outweigh the other. I hope that settles things.


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow i'm gob smacked very impressive.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

....


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what a fantastic shot


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Nygirl, while you posted some amazing shots of other great US cities, I don't think it was entirely necessary. Regardless of the title, you should never post pictures of other cities because that's considered hijacking.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

And I intend to keep things clean. But IMO, those pictures don't beat that LA pano. There's only one pano I've seen that could probably beat that one and that's the NYC pano taken from Brooklyn.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ Yea? Well while the term hijacking can easily be used for what I did the thread title seems inviting for the challenge so don't go getting your panties in a bunch. Check out this cool pano of LA would not have warranted so many equally pleasing and dare I say better Pano's. The only other U.S. citys I posted was Ny, San Francisco, and Chicago. Hong Kong is in China and Dubai is in the UAE.
I didn't badmouth LA or put down that stunning panorama at all. If I wanted to be a jerk I could have said Whose Yer Daddddddy! Then posted the pano's. Instead I just said fair enough let's try to beat that.

Eaze up dude.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Westsidelife said:


> And I intend to keep things clean. But IMO, those pictures don't beat that LA pano. There's only one pano I've seen that could probably beat that one and that's the NYC pano taken from Brooklyn.


That's cool and just your taste. I actually think the La pano is of better quality than the SF pano but that Sf pano including both bridges and displaying the amazing density of that city with it's bay, mountains, and rolling hills knocks the pants off the first pano ( If it had pants, or legs.) 
RFC'S quality is unmatched, disagree?


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The LA pano does it for me because of the perspective. It's such a rarity to see Los Angeles from that angle on such a clear day with ocean, mountains, Downtown, Century City, Hollywood Sign, etc. And it's all right in your face. I mean it's just MASSIVE compared to the tiny photographer and it spans 13 miles.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Yea that's cool man. That first ny pano does it for me. Really is a "skyline". You can't even tell theres a gap between midtown and Lower Manhattan.
I liked the Sf pano too since I've never really gotten that angle with both bridges in the shot. Golden Gate owns.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

the quality of that sf pano is so terrible.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> And did you scroll? You've got the ocean, the mountains, and the skyline...


I've seen better.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The combination of the ocean, mountains with the snow, skyline, Hollywood Sign, green hills, Century City skyline, etc. make it hard to beat IMO. LOL, BTW where are you from?


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

_BPS_ said:


> I've seen better.


DOUBT IT.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's another picture that I think is superb. It just shows how the mountains dominate the city. Due to the sprawl and openess, it just feels ginormous.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> The combination of the *ocean, mountains with the snow*, skyline, Hollywood Sign,* green hills*, Century City skyline, etc. make it hard to beat IMO. LOL, BTW where are you from?


Yep.. its there.. but it doesn't look all that good. The mountains and the water doesn't look all that mesmerizing. Neither does anything in the city - the buildings don't emit a 'modern' look. It looks like just an ordinary city. I don't see anything special in it which would catch people's attention.



Westsidelife said:


> DOUBT IT.


HK looks alot better.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

An ordinary city? Um, right. It's okay if you don't think the city is 'modern' like HK but don't say you don't see anything in the picture. And notice how the mountains tower over the city like that and most of the city is low profile so it makes it look extra impressive. Whatever, you're entitled to your own opinion and I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

* Los Angeles - International (LAX / KLAX)*












* Los Angeles - International , March 16, 2006*


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

wow :cheers:


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

*its a small world!*

Damn its a small world these are nice pano's and all but this one really caught me because I know the dude whose looking at his phone while walking across the street! (w/ the backpack). Madness


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ That is so funny because the girl in the denim coat smoking a ciggarette on the west side of Broadway is a girl named Angela I used to know when I lived in Park Slope I sent the pic to her when new yorker first posted it and it is confirmed. 
Small World indeed. In a metro of over 21 million and you and me both spotted 2 people we personally know in a pano posted in ssc. 
Amazing.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ I agree.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> I know it`s a forbidden word but it describes perfect what i feel when i look at the pic.
> 
> 
> **** !! :eek2::eek2::eek2:
> ...


Mostly during the fall/winter. This past week actually has been crystal clear. I mean dream like clear. Every October/November, SoCal gets the famed 'Santa Ana Winds.' Normally, winds blow from the ocean creating a on-shore flow. With a onshore flow, you get cool, comfortable weather usually around 65-80 degrees. Days are usually partly cloudly with some days being very hazy. During a Santa Ana event, winds blow through the desert and mountains, over the LA Basin and out to sea (an off shore flow. Days are between 85-100 degrees. It was 96 degrees in downtown LA today). Since the winds are dry, hot, and more often than not, very strong, they are a firefighters worst enemy. But on the plus side, they burn all the clouds away and blow all the haze and smog far out into the ocean creating a very surreal enviorment. Added to the fact that we are near a full moon, 3 am looks like 3 pm with it being so clear.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

This pic of NY:



reminds me of this pic of Chi:


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

I also think that this pic of Chi is pretty sweet:



This one too:


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)

Monster pano of san francisco 
(these arent mine)
15000x800


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Those are pretty good but the quality of the first two panos isn't that great.


----------



## Aqaba (Nov 6, 2006)

fucking incredible pic, LA looks just like a massive version of my city


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

damn that first SF picture is awesome!


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow those frisco shots are awesome. Nice job chippin in guys! We can make this like the great pano page and change the title. Hawwwwt.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

neatoo the pic just kept goin, and going. lol


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

the pic has been beaten


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The pic has definitely not been beaten. Most of them are just your typical amazing pano. But I've seen way better NYC and Chicago panos. For one thing, the many of the photos posted aren't even panos and can't match up to the magnitude of the original. Second, many are silhouettes that don't even capture any detail. And lastly the quality of many is just terrible. I'd say none of them come even close to beating the original although keep on trying.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Those are like Hives.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I think that one London Pano alone definetly beat it. The panos taken by NewYorker2005 don't even come close? He's not too shabby if ya ask just about anyone else. I wouldn't say none of them come close but yer not me. Easily beaten. Easily.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

^^Like I said, they're just your typical amazing panos. I could find 20 other NYC panos of the same caliber. So in that sense, they're nothing special.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Taken by *Upward*:


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

LAkay:


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

LAkay:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Westsidelife said:


> ^^Like I said, they're just your typical amazing panos. I could find 20 other NYC panos of the same caliber. So in that sense, they're nothing special.



Dude whatever u say. Sounds like excuses to me. While I think that LA pano is excellent for several reasons I think yer being a bit BIAS when you say none of them come close. Your telling me that Goonsta's Chicago pano which has much better quality and more vivid colors doesn't come close? Ha! Whatever floats yer boat. The pic's amazing but I do believe it's been beaten by severalllllllllllllllll of the panos posted. Not one but several. NewYorker2005's quality puts that pano to bed. Kony's paris panos have much more of an artistic value to them.. the coverage of the moscow pano by Staff owns as well as that amazing London pano. What are your _Logical_reasons? Lets not nitpick either cause you've exhausted that.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ Nice ones especially Upward's


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I think you're a little biased yourself. Like I said, it's like you lined up all the impressive shots you could find and randomly picked ones. There are other NYC panos of the same quality. So it's like comparing mainstream to something unique and unmatched. And also, the Chicago one with the all blue one doesn't beat it because one the size cannot match and second, it doesn't capture detail. I really wish this whole city vs city thing to stop. I think you used the whole "it deserves some competition" is just an excuse to rain on LA's parade.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh thats bullshit. Who the hell is saying anything about one's city? We are judgeing panorama's and photographer's works. Stop putting words in my mouth! Noone is saying the LA pano blows or the pano is horrible so why are you defending it like it's the family jewels? Relax. Willing to let the thread die now since some of us gotta be so defensive and stuck on technical bullshit. "It doesn't beat the LA pano because it's too big , no wait too small, no wait it's just buildings ( Skyscrapercity.com), no wait I've already seen this angle, no wait isn't this city vs. city? .. wow. Regards to all the photographers you guys do some amazing stuff, too bad this thread has to suck maybe we can just drop it and get a pano collection started.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

You're right, the pano doesn't blow nor is it horrible. Just don't see how those panos easily beat the original. How many times have we seen the NYC and Chicago skylines from those angles? Seeing how egotistical some forumers here are by posting numerous NYC and Chicago threads in one week, I'm just not as impressed anymore. Thanks to ChicagoSkyline (who was banned a long time ago LOL), I've seen the Chicago skyline many times! :lol: Originality also counts.  Seeing these NYC and Chicago panos over and over again is like how everyone on myspace comments the same old damn thing, "You're so prettyyyy" ..."You're soooo hottt"..."Damn I could eat you upppp". It's just repetitive.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I guess guy....


----------



## Xandru (Aug 21, 2006)

The pics are really great, and they make me really dizzy :nuts:


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh god nygirl, was it really necessary for you to start crap like this and post other panos? hno: OK, so the threadstarter decided to show how much he liked this pic by saying 'beat this', which is clearly an exclamation, not a challenge for you to go and round up every pano you have. hno: 

God some people take things so literally sometimes. Why couldnt you have just enjoyed the LA pic and left it at that?

And BTW, that LA pano is the best pano I have seen on this site. It just takes in such a wide area, from the ocean, the hills, Hollywood, LA downtown and all the other satellite cities in LA. Amazing. And so rare to get LA on such a clear day.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^Yeah I think so.^^ Why so sensitive? The thread does say Beat this... and the site is called Skyscrapercity.com. While that may be the "best" pano you've seen it is not a shared opinion and it is quite obvious as I am not the only one whose stated that in this thread alone. Noone is raining on the " LA Parade". It doesn't rain in LA right? Give it a rest guy. I moved all the "offensive" pano's to another thread. You can go get yer jollies off there if ya want. Now there you go untested, unchallenged, "safe", as you all seem to like it.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

wow..she finally got it

awesome pano btw In my top5 of panos


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Gosh! This is a very, very VERY good photograph! Well done!


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW!! that's another awesome pano, saiholmes! When'd u make it? and how to u make the lights seem like they're glowing? looks very cool


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Saiholmes that is one sweet ass panorama. Nice snaps.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

By *godblessbotox*:


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Just see how many trees LA has.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Enjoy!


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Inserting foot in mouth......now.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ahh the beach! look at all the hot girls. Great pics, especially the Getty Center Pano. Notice the tree cover that LA has.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow , amazing !


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

how about a pano of the the coast line


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

...of the coast line?


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

oops forgot the OF


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Is the last one Laguna Beach?


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

3. Laguna Beach
4. Malibu


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

That last pic is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Too good.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Fantastic


----------



## caribestodo (Apr 15, 2013)

Con toda seguridad estaremos en Brasil el próximo año Garotas garotas garotas garotas


----------

